# Movie Talk



## danae

Well, here's the thing: since there already is a Movie Corner, why not use it to talk not only about the soundtracks but the movies themselves? 

Here, I'll make a start: 5 reasons I hated the last Indiana Jones film.

1. So stereotypical depiction of good and evil. I know, all the Indiana Jones films have that quality, but here it just becomes so annoying that I have to say "enough with that already"!

2. Poor acting, from all involved, even Cate Blanchett. Only John Hurt is spared this criticism. 

3. Mediocre editing of the action scenes, plus nothing original about them. Nothing exciting and nothing that we haven't seen before.

4. Full of lame jokes between Indy, Marion and the son. The spark just isn't there anymore. Everytime there's a joke moment, you can't help but think of the memorable scenes between Indy and his father (Sean Connery) in the Last Crusade...

5. Bottom line: intriguing thematic material (the idea of aliens as ancestors) but very poorly realized, script- and direction-wise.

So, now that we've got that out of the way, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Yoshi

Do we talk about any movies or the last movie we watched?

The last one I watched was The butterfly effect last night. I was glad I payed attention since the begining or I wouldn't understand the rest of it! 
I thought it was good, it was one of those movies that made me think in the end. 

Oh about the last Indiana Jones movie... I hardly remember a thing of it so I probably didn't find it interesting at all.


----------



## Aramis

Today I watched Nosferatu from 1922. Great movie, it incluces some brilliant scenes and soundtrack - can you imagine? For one and half of hour you hear nothing but organs, and you can't get tired with it.


----------



## danae

Jan said:


> Do we talk about any movies or the last movie we watched?
> 
> The last one I watched was The butterfly effect last night. I was glad I payed attention since the begining or I wouldn't understand the rest of it!
> I thought it was good, it was one of those movies that made me think in the end.
> 
> Oh about the last Indiana Jones movie... I hardly remember a thing of it so I probably didn't find it interesting at all.


Why only the last movie? No, talk about any movie you want.

Oh, and I haven't seen the Butterfly effect.


----------



## Yoshi

Aramis said:


> Today I watched Nosferatu from 1922. Great movie, it incluces some brilliant scenes and soundtrack - can you imagine? For one and half of hour you hear nothing but organs, and you can't get tired with it.


I love the sound of the organ and you made me curious enough to check more information about that movie. It looks interesting but it's probably hard to find it.


----------



## Yoshi

danae said:


> Why only the last movie? No, talk about any movie you want.
> 
> Oh, and I haven't seen the Butterfly effect.


I think it was a good movie but it's one of those movies that require alot of attention since the very first minute. Some people might find it confusing if they don't do it so.

Well then, I will talk about a film that I recently watched and it was the first one to make me cry for real. A film that is easily one of the best ever made. 
The Elephant Man (1980) by David Lynch. I'm pretty sure most of you watched it already but if you didn't, you should watch it right now! Even if it's hard to, for being extremely powerful and moving.
It's an inspiring real story that I'm sure it can change people's lives. It toke me a long time to finaly decide to watch it (because the story itself already affected me), but it was so worth it. A true masterpiece!


----------



## danae

It's been years since I last watched the Elephant man, but I remember that I really liked it. Lynch's early stuff is really good. Actually my favourite is "Eraserhead" but I strongly advise you not to watch it, if you don't have the stomach for it.


----------



## Yoshi

danae said:


> It's been years since I last watched the Elephant man, but I remember that I really liked it. Lynch's early stuff is really good. Actually my favourite is "Eraserhead" but I strongly advise you not to watch it, if you don't have the stomach for it.


I always told to myself, that after watching A Clockwork Orange I would have stomach for any other film haha! In the other hand I know people who didn't feel absolutely anything while watching it. I think it depends, some people find certain stuff disturbing other people don't.
Do you say that because it has anything too graphic or for being really scary horror? What exactly?


----------



## danae

Jan said:


> Do you say that because it has anything too graphic, for being really scary horror, or what exactly?


Eraserhead is really hard to describe: it's dark, it's sick, twisted and it makes you nausious. But I love it!


----------



## Yoshi

danae said:


> Eraserhead is really hard to describe: it's dark, it's sick, twisted and it makes you nausious. But I love it!


Sorry I hope you don't get confused because I edited a bit of the end of my previous post.
Hmm, okay maybe I should search more about it and see if I might like it.


----------



## andruini

Eraserhead is a great film.. Everyone should watch that.. It's so effective in creating the mood it wants, I'd say the most effective film I've watched..
Shame Inland Empire SUCKED..
I used to be a bigger Cinemahead than a Classicalhead, but that's all in the past..
I do still love me some Cassavetes and some Tarkovsky though.. Any fans of the arthouse?


----------



## Weston

The last movie I watched that still has me thinking several months later is called _The Man From Earth_.

The movie is nothing more than a group of people sitting around a fireplace talking - but I can tell you it's one of the most interesting things I've ever seen. It is more or less about a thought experiment conducted by an archaeology professor who claims to be older than he appears - much, much older. You have to see it to believe it. It is Jerome Bixby's last screenplay and is absolutely riveting.

But WARNING. This movie may anger some people of faith. It is not especially anti-religious and may be even quite the contrary, but it does bring up themes that many may find very disrespectful or even blasphemous. It is nonetheless a gentle thoughtful movie in spite of all that.

http://www.netflix.com/Movie/The_Man_from_Earth/70076096?trkid=190393


----------



## danae

Weston said:


> But WARNING. This movie may anger some people of faith. It is not especially anti-religious and may be even quite the contrary, but it does bring up themes that many may find very disrespectful or even blasphemous.
> http://www.netflix.com/Movie/The_Man_from_Earth/70076096?trkid=190393


Great! I'm on the lookout for such films (and books of course). God(s) and religion are something I would very gladly live without.


----------



## andruini

danae said:


> Great! I'm on the lookout for such films (and books of course). God(s) and religion are something I would very gladly live without.


I don't mind these films as long as they're made tastefully, but I did have a problem with that Religulous movie.. Did anyone watch that?? I thought that was total garbage.. Bill Maher is the most two-faced person I've seen, it's unbelievable, and he's not even funny.. IMO, of course..


----------



## Mirror Image

Last movie I saw was with Liam Neeson called "Taken" and I really enjoyed this movie. Has anyone seen this one? Neeson plays an ex-government spy and he's also divorced with a daughter with whom he doesn't get to see as much as he would like. Anyway, he begrudgingly allows his daughter and her friend to go to Paris to stay. She's soon kidnapped and the whole movie revolves around Neeson trying to hunt his daughter down and rescue her. It was quite suspenseful, dramatic, and had a lot of great action scenes. Out of 10 stars, I give it an 8.5.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

Jan said:


> Do we talk about any movies or the last movie we watched?
> 
> The last one I watched was The butterfly effect last night. I was glad I payed attention since the begining or I wouldn't understand the rest of it!
> I thought it was good, it was one of those movies that made me think in the end.
> 
> Oh about the last Indiana Jones movie... I hardly remember a thing of it so I probably didn't find it interesting at all.


I've also seen that The Butterfly Effect. At first it was really confusing, I didn't understand the story as it goes. But in the end I had all my questions answered.


----------



## Yoshi

classicalmusicfan said:


> I've also seen that The Butterfly Effect. At first it was really confusing, I didn't understand the story as it goes. But in the end I had all my questions answered.


It happened the same to me. I was actualy watching it with someone else, but that someone gave up and left after the first 20 minutes because it was "too confusing and it made no sense". What a shame, because it IS supposed to be confusing in the beggining, but then everything makes sense if you just pay attention to it.
Did you like it? I like this kind of movies with alot of mystery and confusing scenes.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

The last movie I watched was the sequel of the Da Vinci Code, Angels and Demons which starred Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon. It was really a great film. Full of suspense. I really liked the thrill we (I'm with friends actually) felt as Langdon unveils the clues surrounding the kidnapping and rescue of the four Cardinals in Vatican by the "Illuminati." And the twists were also unexpected! I haven't watched the Da Vinci Code but many people say Angels and Demons was a better one (I can't compare though). But I must agree this film is a great one.


----------



## Yoshi

classicalmusicfan said:


> The last movie I watched was the sequel of the Da Vinci Code, Angels and Demons which starred Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon. It was really a great film. Full of suspense. I really liked the thrill we (I'm with friends actually) felt as Langdon unveils the clues surrounding the kidnapping and rescue of the four Cardinals in Vatican by the "Illuminati." And the twists were also unexpected! I haven't watched the Da Vinci Code but many people say Angels and Demons was a better one (I can't compare though). But I must agree this film is a great one.


Oh I loved Angels and Demons! I don't understand the bad critics on that movie. But I think the bad critics come from people who read the book and I didn't. For me the movie was extremely entertaining and well done. I love the talk about the science vs religion thing, and the twists in the end.
I admit I don't remember the Da vinci code much, but I think this one was way more interesting.


----------



## danae

I hated the Da Vinci code so much that I doubt I'm gonna watch the sequel...


----------



## classicalmusicfan

Jan said:


> Oh I loved Angels and Demons! I don't understand the bad critics on that movie. But I think the bad critics come from people who read the book and I didn't. For me the movie was extremely entertaining and well done. I love the talk about the science vs religion thing, and the twists in the end.
> I admit I don't remember the Da vinci code much, but I think this one was way more interesting.


Yeah right, the movie was fantastic. Tom Hanks earned another credit for that. And yes, the contrasting elements of religion and science made the movie even more exciting and really controversial. On the other hand, I haven't read the book too (I'm not just fond of reading books of this particular) but I think there is really a big difference between reading the book itself and just watching the story in the big screen. I have encountered many comments about fiction books (including I guess are Harry Potter, Twilight and Troy also) given movie adaptations as really having discrepancies in the two versions. They say that if you read it in the book, there is already differences in the movie. Nevertheless, what seems to be important is that you understand the story itself and maybe just follow it to those who have read the book (and vice versa).


----------



## classicalmusicfan

danae said:


> I hated the Da Vinci code so much that I doubt I'm gonna watch the sequel...


Well, we have our own opinions.


----------



## danae

classicalmusicfan said:


> Well, we have our own opinions.


That goes without saying.


----------



## Yoshi

classicalmusicfan said:


> Yeah right, the movie was fantastic. Tom Hanks earned another credit for that. And yes, the contrasting elements of religion and science made the movie even more exciting and really controversial. On the other hand, I haven't read the book too (I'm not just fond of reading books of this particular) but I think there is really a big difference between reading the book itself and just watching the story in the big screen. I have encountered many comments about fiction books (including I guess are Harry Potter, Twilight and Troy also) given movie adaptations as really having discrepancies in the two versions. They say that if you read it in the book, there is already differences in the movie. Nevertheless, what seems to be important is that you understand the story itself and maybe just follow it to those who have read the book (and vice versa).


Oh, well most people who read the books complain about the movies who are based on them. Either because there's parts missing or others were just slightly changed. No matter how the movie is done, people will never be happy. But they have to understand that putting and entire book into a movie, especialy like Dan Brown's, is just impossible.


----------



## handlebar

danae said:


> Well, here's the thing: since there already is a Movie Corner, why not use it to talk not only about the soundtracks but the movies themselves?
> 
> Here, I'll make a start: 5 reasons I hated the last Indiana Jones film.
> 
> 1. So stereotypical depiction of good and evil. I know, all the Indiana Jones films have that quality, but here it just becomes so annoying that I have to say "enough with that already"!
> 
> 2. Poor acting, from all involved, even Cate Blanchett. Only John Hurt is spared this criticism.
> 
> 3. Mediocre editing of the action scenes, plus nothing original about them. Nothing exciting and nothing that we haven't seen before.
> 
> 4. Full of lame jokes between Indy, Marion and the son. The spark just isn't there anymore. Everytime there's a joke moment, you can't help but think of the memorable scenes between Indy and his father (Sean Connery) in the Last Crusade...
> 
> 5. Bottom line: intriguing thematic material (the idea of aliens as ancestors) but very poorly realized, script- and direction-wise.
> 
> So, now that we've got that out of the way, what are your thoughts?


Agreed. The first and third Jones films were the best with the first THE best of them all. Original story,great soundtrack(even though I usually am not a big fan of JW)and wonderful cinematography.

Sorry, but Ford is too old for this anymore and needs to move on to dramas or mysteries and stay away from the action films. I love him but please Harrison, act your age now. 

I have not been watching too many films this year. Many ,many British television shows and vintage films online. Watched Upstairs,Downstairs TWICE and Hustle three or four times. Also am a big fan of the Sharpes series and Lovejoy,As time goes by and of course anything Bronte or Austen related. I was born WAYYYYYY to late. Should have been born in 1880.

Thats a good theme for another thread:What year would you prefer to have been born. I will start one.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

I got a bunch of free rentals from Blockbuster online and here's what I rented:

O Thou Transcendent - The Life of Ralph Vaughan Williams
Stravinsky - On the Border
Mahler Symphony No. 5 - Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
Keeping Score: Copland and the American Sound
Keeping Score: Stravinsky's Rite of Spring


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> Last movie I saw was with Liam Neeson called "Taken" and I really enjoyed this movie. Has anyone seen this one? Neeson plays an ex-government spy and he's also divorced with a daughter with whom he doesn't get to see as much as he would like. Anyway, he begrudgingly allows his daughter and her friend to go to Paris to stay. She's soon kidnapped and the whole movie revolves around Neeson trying to hunt his daughter down and rescue her. It was quite suspenseful, dramatic, and had a lot of great action scenes. Out of 10 stars, I give it an 8.5.


I own this film and enjoyed it as well. Neeson is a quality actor that can still play a tough yet gentle character when needed. Underrated actor. I especially liked him in Schindler's List and Kingdom of Heaven.

Jim


----------



## PartisanRanger

I don't know if there's a "gentle" quality to Neeson's character in Taken, haha. He is a good actor, though.


----------



## Weston

Mirror Image said:


> O Thou Transcendent - The Life of Ralph Vaughan Williams


 I am so there! Looking for this now.


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> I own this film and enjoyed it as well. Neeson is a quality actor that can still play a tough yet gentle character when needed. Underrated actor. I especially liked him in Schindler's List and Kingdom of Heaven.
> 
> Jim


Yes, the thing about Neeson, in this film, was that it started off with him being very much a "normal" guy, not much is known about him, then all of sudden BAM! He's as good as a fighter as James Bond or maybe even better. 

Neeson is a great actor. He can play almost anything.


----------



## Mirror Image

Weston said:


> I am so there! Looking for this now.


Yeah, I've been wanting to get this one for a while, but I figured I would rent it for free. I also look forward to the "Keeping Score" series with Michael Tilson Thomas. I've seen YouTube videos of the one about Stravinsky's "Rite...," but I really want to see it in high quality and I also want to see the full performance of the ballet.

The Mahler 5 with Rattle/BPO will also be could as I have this performance on CD, but I would like to see how it's performed, it is, after all, my favorite Mahler symphony.


----------



## andruini

I just watched this movie called Synecdoche, New York.. Anyone seen it??
It's written and directed by Charlie Kaufman, who is pretty much the most brilliant screenwriter working right now, IMO.. He wrote Being John Malkovich, Adaptation, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.. 
Anyway the film is quite something.. I'm not sure yet what I think of it.. It's pretty tough to get the old noggin around it.. I suspect I shall have to watch a few more times to grasp all of it.. Great performances all around, though, and a lovely score by Jon Brion..


----------



## Yoshi

I watched Ripley's game last night and was a bit disappointed. I guessed what was going to happen in every single scene of how predictable the film was. Maybe I missed something, but I didn't understand the porpuse of the whole film. I know it's a sequel and maybe I should have watched the first one before it, but now I don't even want to.


----------



## Guest

I hate to admit it but,...the last Movie that I saw was the premier of "The sound of music" now any wise cracks and you will suffer


----------



## danae

Andante said:


> I hate to admit it but,...the last Movie that I saw was the premier of "The sound of music" now any wise cracks and you will suffer


What premiere? You mean the original movie with Julie Andrews, right? The 1965 musical?


----------



## Guest

danae said:


> What premiere? You mean the original movie with Julie Andrews, right? The 1965 musical?


Yes  was it that long ago?? don't time fly when your having fun


----------



## PartisanRanger

Andante said:


> I hate to admit it but,...the last Movie that I saw was the premier of "The sound of music" now any wise cracks and you will suffer


Why would there be wisecracks? The Sound of Music is a fantastic musical.


----------



## danae

PartisanRanger said:


> Why would there be wisecracks? The Sound of Music is a fantastic musical.


Actually, I hate the Sound of Music. I mean I love the musical part of it, namely the songs etc, but I hate the whole story.


----------



## PartisanRanger

danae said:


> Actually, I hate the Sound of Music. I mean I love the musical part of it, namely the songs etc, but I hate the whole story.


I could do without the ending, but for the most part I find the story rather charming. I love how Baron Von Trapp calls his kids with whistles.


----------



## bdelykleon

danae said:


> So, now that we've got that out of the way, what are your thoughts?


The first time I saw this film I was in the plane while going to Greece last year, and hated it. But since it was in the best of the places, I decided to give it a go recently, and hated it even more.

There are several major flaws in the script of this movie, some are funny. My favorite is that scene when they are in a seamingly christian cemitery in Peru and out of nowhere appear several indians assaulting them, then the go away and are never seen. Who are those indians? What they were doing? Were they came from? Are they the same that appear later in the film, this is never clear, so this scene seems to me highly absurd in terms of continuity. I mean, Indiana movies often had absurd factual claims, but the storyboard was in itself quite credible, this film just looks like they mixed some action scenes without caring much about what was going on, another example: KGB had several spies just to chase Indy in the streets, but after they enter the university, he allows himself to go home without any problem.

The bad acting is also a big problem, and the age of indy made some action scenes quite ludicrous.

And it si a pity because I loved the Indy movies when I was a kid, and maybe it is partly due to it that I ended doing a PhD in Classical Archeology.


----------



## Yoshi

I watched Goodbye Lenin! today. Films like these make me wish I had History at school so it wouldn't be so hard to follow.


----------



## andruini

Jan said:


> I watched Goodbye Lenin! today. Films like these make me wish I had History at school so it wouldn't be so hard to follow.


Oh, that's a good film.. I particularly like Yann Tiersen's score for it.


----------



## Yoshi

andruini said:


> Oh, that's a good film.. I particularly like Yann Tiersen's score for it.


I noticed the music on it and I really liked it. It's a good film I loved the idea, but it was harder for me to understand because I dont know much about the events.


----------



## danae

Goodbye Lenin was indeed a great film! I loved it.

Today I watched "The curious case of Benjamin Button" with Cate Blanchett and Brad Pitt, you know, the one where he ages backwards. I was really disappointed. I expected so much of this film, I don't know why though.
It was one big *nothing*... I can't even imagine what directors like Tarkowski, Bergmann, Faschbinder, Wenders, Egoyian, Tykwer etc would have done with this very interesting idea! It would surely be a lot better than this... mess.


----------



## Yoshi

danae said:


> Goodbye Lenin was indeed a great film! I loved it.
> 
> Today I watched "The curious case of Benjamin Button" with Cate Blanchett and Brad Pitt, you know, the one where he ages backwards. I was really disappointed. I expected so much of this film, I don't know why though.
> It was one big *nothing*... I can't even imagine what directors like Tarkowski, Bergmann, Faschbinder, Wenders, Egoyian, Tykwer etc would have done with this very interesting idea! It would surely be a lot better than this... mess.


I think I have a different opinion in that one.
I loved The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. It was alot better than I expected it to be, I wasn't even excited about going to watch it with my friends. I can only say that when the film finished, we didn't move from our chairs and didn't say anything for a minute or two. Then all I said to my bestfriend was: "Wow... this movie won't get out of my mind for the rest of the day". And that's exactly what happened. The film made me think alot and I found it quite moving for some reason.


----------



## danae

Yet another movie: "Home". I just watched a little more than half of it. Stunning photography but... what's up with all this eco-hysterical global warming stuff? I mean I'm sick of it. Tell it to those who have no idea about ecology, not to us!


----------



## andruini

danae said:


> Goodbye Lenin was indeed a great film! I loved it.
> 
> Today I watched "The curious case of Benjamin Button" with Cate Blanchett and Brad Pitt, you know, the one where he ages backwards. I was really disappointed. I expected so much of this film, I don't know why though.
> It was one big *nothing*... I can't even imagine what directors like Tarkowski, Bergmann, Faschbinder, Wenders, Egoyian, Tykwer etc would have done with this very interesting idea! It would surely be a lot better than this... mess.


I agree about this.. It was really badly executed and I agree that in the hands of Tarkovsky, Fassbinder or Wenders it would have been quite something..


----------



## danae

andruini said:


> I agree about this.. It was really badly executed and I agree that in the hands of Tarkovsky, Fassbinder or Wenders it would have been quite something..


I'm really glad someone agrees with me. Such movies generally gather no negative criticism (who in their right mind would accuse David Fincher of making a bad film?), which is part of the mainstream. You can't say anything negative about them. But I could care less about the mainstream


----------



## andruini

David Fincher is a total hack.. People eat up his movies because of the edgy editing and pseudo-badass writing.. I don't buy it. I thought Fight Club was absolutely moronic.. Same goes for most of Tarantino..
Give me the old masters any day.


----------



## Yoshi

danae said:


> Yet another movie: "Home". I just watched a little more than half of it. Stunning photography but... what's up with all this eco-hysterical global warming stuff? I mean I'm sick of it. Tell it to those who have no idea about ecology, not to us!


Someone gave me that movie a long time ago but I forgot about it and you just reminded me. I should watch it today


----------



## danae

Jan said:


> Someone gave me that movie a long time ago but I forgot about it and you just reminded me. I should watch it today


Watch it and tell me your thoughts. I'm eager to discuss this.


----------



## Yoshi

Okay I haven't watched Home yet (lazy me), but I watched Slumdog Millionaire. 
I thought it was pretty good, it takes alot of effort to make a film like that.


----------



## Mirror Image

Has anyone seen that movie The Watchmen yet? I was thoroughly disappointed in it. The graphic novel was much better.


----------



## andruini

What? I was just coming on to say I just watched it and that I really liked it.. 
I don't know, I guess my perspective will change once I read the graphic novel..
But apart from that I thought it was basically a very well made action movie with a really important message to give.. Which is quite unusual these days..


----------



## Yoshi

I haven't watched Watchmen yet, but I heard alot about it. Maybe I should.


----------



## Yoshi

Today I watched Public Enemies, and I loved Johnny Depp on it. And that's... pretty much it. It's not really my type of film.

I really can't post about every film I watch, because I'm addicted to films. I watch anything that's out there!

Oh by the way, is anyone planning to watch "The Soloist"? I saw the trailer today and it looks pretty good. I saw his real story on the news and I had no idea they were going to make a film about him.


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> What? I was just coming on to say I just watched it and that I really liked it..
> I don't know, I guess my perspective will change once I read the graphic novel..
> But apart from that I thought it was basically a very well made action movie with a really important message to give.. Which is quite unusual these days..


The graphic novel blows it away. That message wasn't conveyed very well in the movie or at least I thought it wasn't. There wasn't enough "meat" so to speak in the movie for me to give it a good rating. It just seemed all over the place, which wasn't Alan Moore's intentions.

The same could be said of V For Vendetta, which was one of most horrible comic book films I've seen next to The Watchmen.

The only comic book movies I have enjoyed were "The Dark Knight," all of the X-Men movies, and all of the Spider-Man movies, except the last one which I thought was the weakest of them all.


----------



## andruini

Jan said:


> Today I watched Public Enemies, and I loved Johnny Depp on it. And that's... pretty much it. It's not really my type of film.
> 
> I really can't post about every film I watch, because I'm addicted to films. I watch anything that's out there!
> 
> Oh by the way, is anyone planning to watch "The Soloist"? I saw the trailer today and it looks pretty good. I saw his real story on the news and I had no idea they were going to make a film about him.


I saw The Soloist the other night.. It's quite good.. Jamie Foxx's performance is great, and the music (mainly by LvB) is quite great! Bonus thing maybe only serious classical fans would notice: Maestro Esa-Pekka makes a couple of cameo appearances conducting the LA Phil.


----------



## Yoshi

andruini said:


> I saw The Soloist the other night.. It's quite good.. Jamie Foxx's performance is great, and the music (mainly by LvB) is quite great! Bonus thing maybe only serious classical fans would notice: Maestro Esa-Pekka makes a couple of cameo appearances conducting the LA Phil.


Really? There's still 2 months left to even be released in my country! It's gonna take even longer to be released in my city, what a shame. I can't wait to watch it. There's mainly Beethoven? Now I really want to watch it! In the trailer, all I heard was Bach. Which is good anyway. =D
I love Robert Downey Jr, is he good in this movie?


----------



## Yoshi

Mirror Image said:


> The graphic novel blows it away. That message wasn't conveyed very well in the movie or at least I thought it wasn't. There wasn't enough "meat" so to speak in the movie for me to give it a good rating. It just seemed all over the place, which wasn't Alan Moore's intentions.
> 
> The same could be said of V For Vendetta, which was one of most horrible comic book films I've seen next to The Watchmen.
> 
> The only comic book movies I have enjoyed were "The Dark Knight," all of the X-Men movies, and all of the Spider-Man movies, except the last one which I thought was the weakest of them all.


I haven't watched V for Vendetta yet! Oh the shame.
I agree that The Dark Knight was good! I never liked Batman movies but that one was amazing. 
About the Spider-Man movies, I quite enjoyed the first and the second, but the third was terrible. It had good special effects but that's about it. The only good scene worth watching in my opinion was the one when Sandman was coming out of the sand, you know? It was beautiful.


----------



## Mirror Image

Jan said:


> I haven't watched V for Vendetta yet! Oh the shame.
> I agree that The Dark Knight was good! I never liked Batman movies but that one was amazing.
> About the Spider-Man movies, I quite enjoyed the first and the second, but the third was terrible. It had good special effects but that's about it. The only good scene worth watching in my opinion was the one when Sandman was coming out of the sand, you know? It was beautiful.


The first and second Spider-Man films were fantastic. Green Goblin and Doctor Octopus are great villains. The third film just seemed like a hack job. Nothing really involving about it. The villains were very lame: Sandman and the newer Green Goblin was totally stupid. I heard there might be another film in the works. I hope so and I would actually like to see a good villain like Green Goblin and Doctor Octopus. I'm not sure if you're familiar with Spider-Man villains or not, but I think Kraven the Hunter would be an interesting choice:










Mysterio would also be an interesting choice for another movie:










What I do not like is movies that try to put two or three villains in one movie. This is a formula that DOES NOT WORK. One villain per film is the best format.


----------



## Yoshi

For me the best villain was Doctor Octopus. Without a doubt.
Oh I'm not familiar with them, I don't read the books. But I will watch if there's a new film.
My favourite film based on a comic book? Ironman . Don't ask. I just loved it.


----------



## Mirror Image

I would seriously like to see two documentaries made about Ravel and Debussy. I would really like for the film director to dig deep into these composer's music in a very authorative way. I'm surprised Tony Palmer hasn't done any films of either of these composers.


----------



## Yoshi

I've been watching soooo many films lately... the one I just watched is Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain. After I watched it I had to go back and re-watch scenes, because the film is so confusing! No matter what I do there are still things in it that I just dont get it. Anyone ever watched this film? 
It was still fun to watch because I loved the random details about the characters and how they show their very simple pleasures in life. I never thought about those things until now.


----------



## Scott Good

Mirror Image said:


> I would seriously like to see two documentaries made about Ravel and Debussy. I would really like for the film director to dig deep into these composer's music in a very authorative way. I'm surprised Tony Palmer hasn't done any films of either of these composers.


There is an interesting movie - Rhombus Media production, called "Ravel's Brain", about ravel and his brain tumour, with some contexts to his music. Worth a watch.


----------



## Mirror Image

Scott Good said:


> There is an interesting movie - Rhombus Media production, called "Ravel's Brain", about ravel and his brain tumour, with some contexts to his music. Worth a watch.


Thanks, but no thanks. Ravel didn't have a brain tumor. He was involved in an automobile accident that left him with brain damage. Why would a movie company make such false claims?

Read this and learn:

In 1932, Ravel suffered a major blow to the head in a taxi accident. This injury was not considered serious at the time. However, afterwards he began to experience aphasia-like symptoms and was frequently absent-minded. He had begun work on music for a film, Adventures of Don Quixote (1933) from Cervantes's celebrated novel, featuring the Russian bass Feodor Chaliapin and directed by G. W. Pabst. When Ravel became unable to compose, and could not write down the musical ideas he heard in his mind, Pabst hired Jacques Ibert. However, three songs for baritone and orchestra that Ravel composed for the film were later published under the title Don Quichotte a Dulcinée, and have been performed and recorded.

On April 8, 2008, the New York Times published an article suggesting Ravel may have been in the early stages of frontotemporal dementia in 1928, and this might account for the repetitive nature of Boléro. This is in line with an earlier article, published in a journal of neurology, that closely examines Ravel's clinical history and argues that his works Boléro and Piano Concerto for the Left Hand both indicate the impacts of neurological disease.

This is contradicted somewhat, however, by the earlier cited comments by Ravel about how he created the deliberately repetitious theme for Boléro.

*In late 1937, Ravel consented to experimental brain surgery. One hemisphere of his brain was re-inflated with serous fluid. He awoke from the surgery, called for his brother Edouard, lapsed into a coma and died shortly afterwards at the age of 62*. *Ravel probably died as a result of a brain injury caused by the automobile accident and not from a brain tumor as some believe*. *This confusion may arise because his friend George Gershwin had died from a brain tumor only five months earlier*. Ravel was buried with his parents in a granite tomb at the cemetery at Levallois-Perret, a suburb of northwest Paris.


----------



## Scott Good

Mirror Image said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. Ravel didn't have a brain tumor. He was involved in an automobile accident that left him with brain damage. Why would a movie company make such false claims?


Jeeze man, I saw the movie 8 years ago. I thought I remembered it being a tumor.

The movie has all kinds of footage, quotes from him, family, and friends, and also a detailed account of the surgery. It is scary stuff, to think of what his life was like at the end. The entire movie is about this issue and his music, and has far more depth than this wiki quote, even if I cannot remember all the details.

http://www.bullfrogfilms.com/catalog/rb.html


----------



## Mirror Image

Scott Good said:


> Jeeze man, I saw the movie 8 years ago. I thought I remembered it being a tumor.
> 
> The movie has all kinds of footage, quotes from him, family, and friends, and also a detailed account of the surgery. It is scary stuff, to think of what his life was like at the end. The entire movie is about this issue and his music, and has far more depth than this wiki quote, even if I cannot remember all the details.
> 
> http://www.bullfrogfilms.com/catalog/rb.html


I don't buy what that film says. That movie company are lying and are making false claims about him! *RAVEL DID NOT HAVE A BRAIN TUMOR!!!*

Read this very carefully:

*In late 1937, Ravel consented to experimental brain surgery. One hemisphere of his brain was re-inflated with serous fluid. He awoke from the surgery, called for his brother Edouard, lapsed into a coma and died shortly afterwards at the age of 62. Ravel probably died as a result of a brain injury caused by the automobile accident and not from a brain tumor as some believe. This confusion may arise because his friend George Gershwin had died from a brain tumor only five months earlier.*


----------



## Yoshi

Can any of you make a top 20 of your favourite films? Or a smaller number, whatever you like . I'm just curious. Or could this be another thread?


----------



## Scott Good

mirror image said:


> i don't buy what that film says. That movie company are lying and are making false claims about him! *ravel did not have a brain tumor!!!*
> 
> read this very carefully:
> 
> *in late 1937, ravel consented to experimental brain surgery. One hemisphere of his brain was re-inflated with serous fluid. He awoke from the surgery, called for his brother edouard, lapsed into a coma and died shortly afterwards at the age of 62. Ravel probably died as a result of a brain injury caused by the automobile accident and not from a brain tumor as some believe. This confusion may arise because his friend george gershwin had died from a brain tumor only five months earlier.*


no, you read carefully!!!!!

I said that i mis-quoted - i just didn"t remember exactly what was in the movie because i saw it a long time ago. Go to the site and read about the movie before you insult it.


----------



## Mirror Image

Scott Good said:


> no, you read carefully!!!!!
> 
> I said that i mis-quoted - i just didn"t remember exactly what was in the movie because i saw it a long time ago. Go to the site and read about the movie before you insult it.


I'll pass thanks.


----------



## Scott Good

Mirror Image said:


> I'll pass thanks.


Why? It's a movie about Ravel, good one at that.


----------



## Mirror Image

Scott Good said:


> Why? It's a movie about Ravel, good one at that.


It sounds quite distasteful to me, especially the title. Maybe I'll wait until Tony Palmer puts out a documentary about Ravel, now that I would like to see. One of Debussy, Bax, and Delius would also be very interesting.


----------



## mueske

Jan said:


> I've been watching soooo many films lately... the one I just watched is Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain. After I watched it I had to go back and re-watch scenes, because the film is so confusing! No matter what I do there are still things in it that I just dont get it. Anyone ever watched this film?
> It was still fun to watch because I loved the random details about the characters and how they show their very simple pleasures in life. I never thought about those things until now.


I've seen it at least 3 times I think, I love it! It has this great atmosphere that just sucks you in. I would even say it's one of my favourite films!


----------



## Scott Good

Mirror Image said:


> It sounds quite distasteful to me, especially the title. Maybe I'll wait until Tony Palmer puts out a documentary about Ravel, now that I would like to see. One of Debussy, Bax, and Delius would also be very interesting.


So, you wont even go read about the movie with a link that I tracked down for you?

Rude.


----------



## Mirror Image

Scott Good said:


> So, you wont even go read about the movie with a link that I tracked down for you?
> 
> Rude.


If you think it's rude that I have an opinion, then I'm sorry to disappoint you. Like I said, when Tony Palmer does a documentary of Ravel, then I'll check it out, until then I'll just read about Ravel's life.


----------



## Guest

Scott Good said:


> So,
> 
> Rude.


Hi Scott I see you have Christian Lindberg:as a friend, I went to a concert last year he was the solo artist and gave a very interesting pre concert talk and played brilliantly, I am feverishly trying to find the old program, right I have found it,
Sept 2008. NZSO Hannu Lintu conductor, 
Programme Berlioz, Roman Carnival Overture Op9--Leopold Mozart, Trombone Concerto--Sandstrom, A Motorbike odyssey--Dvorak, Sym #8, one of the best concerts of that year, and the talk he gave was so entertaining. Andante


----------



## Yoshi

mueske said:


> I've seen it at least 3 times I think, I love it! It has this great atmosphere that just sucks you in. I would even say it's one of my favourite films!


Yes, I asked the few things that confused me to some other people and I can understand now . They also told me it wasn't that complicated, I just had to enjoy it because of the good atmosphere on it. I'm so glad I finaly understood, I was quite scared that I would be the only one who didn't get the porpuse of the film!


----------



## Scott Good

Andante said:


> Hi Scott I see you have Christian Lindberg:as a friend, I went to a concert last year he was the solo artist and gave a very interesting pre concert talk and played brilliantly, I am feverishly trying to find the old program, right I have found it,
> Sept 2008. NZSO Hannu Lintu conductor,
> Programme Berlioz, Roman Carnival Overture Op9--Leopold Mozart, Trombone Concerto--Sandstrom, A Motorbike odyssey--Dvorak, Sym #8, one of the best concerts of that year, and the talk he gave was so entertaining. Andante


Cool! Lindberg is the greatest.

I just adore the Sandstrom concerto!! And that L.Mozart work is my favorite of that era for solo trombone.

Pretty nice concert! Although I probably would have left after the 1st half. Dvorak's fine, but I would have wanted to leave with that beautiful high A on the trombone in my head.

Ummm..he isn't a "friend"...just a hero. I do hope to meet him one day.


----------



## olla86

Yesterday I reviewed Mr.and Ms.Smith!They are great! And the music is excellent and appropriate.


----------



## danae

Movies I watched the past few weeks:

Rachel getting married 1/10

Taken (with Liam Neeson and Maggie Grace) 3/10

Public enemies 7,5/10


----------



## andruini

I re-watched one of my favorite movies earlier "Withnail and I". Has anyone seen this? It's one of the funnies films I've ever seen.. Highly recommended. It's like a British Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## classicalmusicfan

I was into suspense/thriller movies lately. I just had Sorority Row recently and before that, I watched The Final Destination. I was just curious about the plots. The Final Destination was, for me, had a shallow plot, but definitely frightening. Same with the other one but I found a more complicated story from it.


----------



## MrTortoise

andruini said:


> I just watched this movie called Synecdoche, New York.. Anyone seen it??
> It's written and directed by Charlie Kaufman, who is pretty much the most brilliant screenwriter working right now, IMO.. He wrote Being John Malkovich, Adaptation, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind..
> Anyway the film is quite something.. I'm not sure yet what I think of it.. It's pretty tough to get the old noggin around it.. I suspect I shall have to watch a few more times to grasp all of it.. Great performances all around, though, and a lovely score by Jon Brion..


Kaufman certainly has a thought provoking and entertaining body of work (for my tastes). I recently watched "Synecdoche" and it took me to an emotional region I have never been before. I do admire the relentlessness of this movie. The editing, sets, and acting are all top notch. Like Andruini, I'm still processing this movie. Can't recommend it, however if you like Kaufman's other films and enjoy writers like Camus or Sartre, this may be worth your time.


----------



## MrTortoise

andruini said:


> What? I was just coming on to say I just watched it and that I really liked it..
> I don't know, I guess my perspective will change once I read the graphic novel..
> But apart from that I thought it was basically a very well made action movie with a really important message to give.. Which is quite unusual these days..


It was a fine action movie, however the graphic novel is so much more. I saw recently in an article referring to the movie with a sentence that began: "The much anticipated (or much dreaded) 'Watchmen' movie". I could totally relate to that. When I first saw a trailer for the movie I felt a combination of anticipation and dread. There are so many sub-plots, themes, and rich characters in "Watchmen" I could not conceive of a movie aspiring to take it all in. I am glad the movie was made. It was decent. I hadn't thought of Watchmen for years, really since a comics-fanatic friend of mine shoved the book in my hands after I asked him what would be a good comics series for the inexperienced to read. It was good to rediscover it again.


----------



## check_itjess

The last movie I watched is the movie 'harry potter and the half blood prince'...the is not good as the previous harry potter but every time i heard the movie theme song...i get a weird feeling..feels like my skin crawl...


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

check_itjess said:


> The last movie I watched is the movie 'harry potter and the half blood prince'...the is not good as the previous harry potter but every time i heard the movie theme song...i get a weird feeling..feels like my skin crawl...


In a good way or a bad way?


----------



## danae

Movies I watched recently

Terminator salvation 4,5/10

The taking of Pelham 123 3,5/10

The ugly truth 1/10


----------



## andruini

I've been on a Jacques Tati kick. I watched Mon Oncle last night, which is my favorite of the Hulot films. Last week I watched both M. Hulot's Holiday and Trafic, and I intend to watch Playtime sometime this week. Beautiful films, extremely funny and socially biting .


----------



## danae

andruini said:


> I've been on a Jacques Tati kick. I watched Mon Oncle last night, which is my favorite of the Hulot films. Last week I watched both M. Hulot's Holiday and Trafic, and I intend to watch Playtime sometime this week. Beautiful films, extremely funny and socially biting .


I'm ashamed to say that despite being a culture-freak, I 've never watched Tati.


----------



## rojo

I've seen _Les Vacances de M. Hulot_ before, but a long time ago. I remember being charmed by it. I must see more Tati films some day.


----------



## mamascarlatti

danae said:


> I'm ashamed to say that despite being a culture-freak, I 've never watched Tati.


For me a film like Eraserhead is culture, you go because you know you ought to, and sit through with gritted teeth, and get increasingly bewildered, and finally you JUST HAVE TO LEAVE.

Well, that's my story, aged 20. I admire anyone who got to the end and can recommend it.

Jacques Tati on the other hand is just hilariously funny.


----------



## danae

mamascarlatti said:


> For me a film like Eraserhead is culture, you go because you know you ought to, and sit through with gritted teeth, and get increasingly bewildered, and finally you JUST HAVE TO LEAVE.
> 
> Well, that's my story, aged 20. I admire anyone who got to the end and can recommend it.
> 
> Jacques Tati on the other hand is just hilariously funny.


Now, that's a film that I reeeeaaally like: Eraserhead. I'm not being ironic either. I really do like it. It's one of my favourites. So, I was right to categorize myself as a culture-freak, by your standards at least, right?


----------



## mamascarlatti

danae said:


> Now, that's a film that I reeeeaaally like: Eraserhead. I'm not being ironic either. I really do like it. It's one of my favourites. So, I was right to categorize myself as a culture-freak, by your standards at least, right?


Yes, in fact I chose it as an example because I'd read your previous posts. You are totally the Queen of the culture-freaks.


----------



## danae

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes, in fact I chose it as an example because I'd read your previous posts. You are totally the Queen of the culture-freaks.


I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## andruini

Eraserhead-loving aside, everyone needs to just stop what they're doing and watch every Tati film.


----------



## danae

andruini said:


> Eraserhead-loving aside, everyone needs to just stop what they're doing and watch every Tati film.


Well you're right, but I have to go in a while and do some stuff downtown, so I'll just keep posting until I leave. Sadly, Tati will have to wait


----------



## kmisho

check_itjess said:


> The last movie I watched is the movie 'harry potter and the half blood prince'...the is not good as the previous harry potter but every time i heard the movie theme song...i get a weird feeling..feels like my skin crawl...


I was quite taken in by the score. They switched from John Williams to some guy I never heard of and I think it was a distinct improvement.


----------



## james786

I actually enjoyed it. I am a huge sci-fi and horror movie fan and am usually picky about my films but the concept of this film has actually been a fantasy of mine for quite some time. I mean imagine having the ability to change something in the past. I don't mean time travel to the past and live there but imagine having the power to change certain events in your life with a mere thought.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

There's a new film about *Glenn Gould*:

http://glenngouldmovie.com/

It's to be shown in America on PBS television's American Master's programme later this year.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ken Burns' excellent film on Frank Lloyd Wright uses Beethoven's music, as Wright had noted that Beethoven was 'a master architect'.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

And now for something completely different...

I'm gonna further break forum tradition by highlighting not a favored movie but rather a book about movies, more specifically about one of Hollywood's legendary actresses.

The book is *"Clara Bow, Runnin' Wild"* by *David Stenn*. It is a somewhat odd choice for me. I care little for "celebrity", seeing actors as craftsmen and artisans, to be judged solely by their onscreen performances. What they do off-screen is normally of no concern.

Yet at the same time I love history, including the study of its movers and shakers (as well as those they move and shake). Ms Bow, having been active when she was, is now firmly entrenched as a historic figure in addition to her credentials as an artist and celebrity. And of course any study of individuals will, of necessity, also touch upon the era during which they lived.

What a fascinating character she was! The author paints as sympathetic a portrait as is possible, including debunking some long-accepted exploits (such as her taking on the entire UCLA football team...at once). Yet despite Ms Bow's good points (and she did have them), the book makes obvious that she was deeply flawed. Victim of a wretched childhood, exploited by the studios throughout her career, shunned by her contemporaries, and suffering from mental or at least emotional instability later in life, she was also her own worst enemy, often causing or worsening her numerous misfortunes.

Rather than go into detail, I recommend you visit Amazon-US and navigate to the tome in question. There you can read the bulk of chapter one, which deals with Clara's immediate ancestry up to her birth. That chapter is what hooked me. It's short, if not overly sweet. At worst it won't bore you. At best...?


----------

